# Grave Guard... GW or Shields?



## zak19b7 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm wanting to field grave guard, but I'm desputing myself on whether to give them great weapons of hand weapon and shields...

On one hand, the shield and hand weapons in combination with the heavy armor give me a respectable +3 armor save in combat, but...

With the great weapons, in conjunction with what I've seen others do, with the Helm of Commandment, you hit on 2s and wound on 2s, cast Vanhel's Danse Macabre to give them ASF, then throw in a wight king with the Drakenhof banner and it is just about as survivable as the +3 armor save...

But I would like to know your guys opinions. Maybe you can help me make some headway, lol

Btw, i used my novice search-fu, so please don't yell at me if this has already been posted... =)


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

i do like the great weapon combo, but its a big point sink. I always use shields reasoning they already have killing blow to help with heavy armour. With the banner of the barrows they are hitting on 3+ most of the time anyway. The main adavntage for this freedom, it saves a lot of points without dramatically reducing the effectivity of the unit.


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

I agree with Ancient. You do not want to put a lot of points into just this one unit. What if this unit engaged an unbreakable unit. It would be tied up for two or three turns at least. That would leave the rest of your army to fight most of his. It would be a huge point disadvantage. By the time the grave guard finished off the unbreakables the rest of your army could be destroyed. :shok:


----------



## Da Once & Future Git (Jun 13, 2008)

I concur with the above. I like Ancient's suggestionas it frees up points and a hero choice and the Gen makes a good point. I also find that the grave guard get shot alot on their approach, so i like them as cheap as possible for more numbers so the unit lasts longer for me to raise back.
Granted though if you can pull off that combo you would mince almost any unit (though you would be hitting on 3's, not 2's!)
Good luck!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

exilent point ancient, i would use shields over great weapions because the 3+ save is just ace


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

i'd also point out that whilst what zak is saying can be acheived, you are banking on a lot of things all coming together when they are needed for it to pay off.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

i like uber power units. they're fun, but not very competitive. so whatever you think you want most.


----------

